# Ridged r4331 13" thickness planer



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I do some occasional home owner carpenter creations and was looking at adding a thickness planer. Saw the Ridged r4331 13" unit at the big orange store for $369. Looking for the good bad or ugly about this product or a similarly priced option. Thanks, Gary


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

I seem to remember them getting pretty good reviews a while back. Great price. Probably worth a Google search.


----------



## Flyinnuts (Feb 11, 2015)

I have had one for a few years. Not a lot of snipe when adjusted correctly. make shallow passes. Knives are easily changed. Buy an extra set.
machine is great for small jobs and leaves a relatively smooth finish. Wouldn't recommend it for planing rough lumber.
Hope this helps.


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Great for home use, take a look at the dewalt units with 3 cutterheads. they will hold up to bigger jobs


----------

